# Shaved butter?



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Do any of you have a source for shaved or "chipped" frozen butter?

I agreed to help a friend of mine out with some recipe fine tuning and development for his coffee shops. When I do baking for my restaurant, I freeze my 1 lb. blocks of butter and then run it through the cheese grater directly into a bowl of chilled flour, then just lightly toss it in the flour. The coffee shops' bakery does like 30 quiche shells and 200 scones a day, so I'd like to find a "fool proof" way to use this method for them. He can't afford a Pastry Chef, and he typically is hiring college kids, so I'm trying to help him achieve a quality, in-house-made product that even trained monkeys can produce. 

Any advice will be much appreciated.

ciao,
mike


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Ahh the dilemna of a fast food chain chef 

From the description of what you do, I am really wondering why your friend couldn't do the same?? Maybe using the grater attachment on a Kitchen -Aid or similar machine???? Surely a college student can be taught to do that.


----------

